# Need Instructions for Hot Wheels 4 Lane Cliff Hangers Track Layout



## Mom-of-Twins (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello! We recently purchased a used Hot Wheels 4 Lane Cliff Hangers set for our twin boys. We have the box (copyright 1999), but no instructions. Does anyone know where to find them online or perhaps have some instructions they could email to us? We looked, but couldn't find the instructions for this set online. After a couple of hours trying to put it together based on the picture alone, we could sure use the help!  Thank you!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to HT!
Try this...http://www.hotwheels.com/showcase/service.aspx or Hot Wheels® Customer Service For service assistance with Hot Wheels® product that you already own, including FAQs and replacement parts, please visit http://service.mattel.com. 

and enter in the model number of the set.. if that doesn't work.. Post again with a description of your problem with the assembly.. Someone here will be able to help you.. Unfortunately, I have no idea where to start with the track you have. Good luck.. and again, Welcome... 
Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Mom-of-Twins (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for the tips, unfortunately, our set is not listed on those links. We believe we have all of the parts, but there are several different radius of curves and lengths of straight track and we can't tell from the picture which to put where! Here is a link to the set on epinions http://tinyurl.com/2fknyw - I don't know why it lists it as "Little Brown". Epinions is the only website we can find this set on. Hopefully someone has a set of the instructions they can share!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I looked on E-bay for the set...didnt see the exact set...but there is bound to be one listed sooner or later...

Many times they show a photo of the original paperwork that has the stock layout on it...

I have to look...But I'm pretty sure I have the paperwork for the tyco four laner version without the vertical cliffhanger loop....I bought a couple of them off e-bay to get the 12" radius curves for a fourlnaer tyco layout I built..

It may be enough to get you at least up and running...

I'm sure someone somewhere has the cliff hanger version...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ah....found it....

Ok...looks like the vertical loop simply goes at one end of this layout..

Do you have somewhere I can send a fax?


----------



## Mom-of-Twins (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you! I just sent you an email with the fax number. It is very nice of you to send these to me.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Crimnick.. I figured someone would come through with better info!!! 
Chris


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ok...sent it off...

A few notes...

Track "E" is the same radius as track "C".....nine inches...

Track C is the double rail track that should go at the top of the vertical loop instead of the east end of the pictured layout...

It looks like you can put the vertical loop at either end of the layout.....basiclly the pictured layout with the curves ran up the wall...

If you have any other questions or are missing pieces....lets us know... :thumbsup: 

(We have alterior motives....we plan on getting you hooked on slotcars and turn your kids into hopeless slotcar addicts...pretty soon we'll have you building tables, wiring in power supplies and timing your races..) :freak:


----------



## Mom-of-Twins (Jan 1, 2008)

*Hoping for correct instructions*

Hello again! I'm back and hoping someone has the correct instructions for the Hot Wheels 4 Lane Cliff Hangers set that they can share with us.  

We managed to make the instructions (for a similar set) previously sent to us work to some degree, but we actually have some extra pieces left over. Also, the turns on the track are too tight and so the pieces keep trying to pull apart. So, I come appealing to you once again for help. Does anyone have the correct instructions? _Thank you!_


----------



## y2kgtp (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the instructions if still in need. I just opened a box that we had sealed for 10 years or so for the younger kids to try out.

(have to cut/past into browser)
img515.imageshack.us/img515/8268/hw2a.jpg
img210.imageshack.us/img210/1522/hw1u.jpg


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

y2kgtp said:


> I have the instructions if still in need. I just opened a box that we had sealed for 10 years or so for the younger kids to try out.


 
 Really? The OP made 4-posts in this thread and hasn't been back in over 4 years. Why dig this back up?


----------



## y2kgtp (Dec 9, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Really? The OP made 4-posts in this thread and hasn't been back in over 4 years. Why dig this back up?


If you search on Google for *4 Lane Cliffhangers*, this is the 1st result you get. Someone else may find it useful.


----------

